# Made in Brazil?



## SIGCrazie

I just realized that my SA Loaded Stainless 1911 says made in Brazil! What does that mean? It still says S.I. Geneseo IL USA, Made In Brazil-IMBEL. What gives? The last time I checked, Springfield was not in Brazil. I paid good money for an American 1911, not a Brazilian one. Is this a bad thing? Is my 1911 a lesser version? What do you guys have?


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

I believe our XDs are made in Croatia. I myself am loving my 9mm. Springfield has picked up these models somewhere along the way and made them their own. How does the gun fire?


----------



## Too Slow '90

SIGCrazie said:


> I just realized that my SA Loaded Stainless 1911 says made in Brazil! What does that mean? It still says S.I. Geneseo IL USA, Made In Brazil-IMBEL. What gives? The last time I checked, Springfield was not in Brazil. I paid good money for an American 1911, not a Brazilian one. Is this a bad thing? Is my 1911 a lesser version? What do you guys have?


It means you got hosed....just like me.:mrgreen: I love mine though.


----------



## SIGCrazie

It's a shooter, for sure. I love it, but I paid for a US made gun at US gun prices. I still haven't gotten an answer, other than I got hosed. I got her new grips to distract me from the Made In Brazil stamped on the slide. Too bad the grip didn't cover it.
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4743/dsc0273tvk.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1840/dsc0274c.jpg


----------



## DevilsJohnson

They've been making them down there for a while. I have one from Brazil and one American made. both are great weapons.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Call Springfield. I might be wrong, but I think that only the frames are from Brazil... But it does say "MADE" in Brazil. Look at it this way, your money still went to New York.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

If Memory serves it is the frames that are made down there.


----------



## thinktwice

The Springfield XD's were originally imported from Croatia as the HS 2000. Lack of effective marketing was the primary cause for poor sales. Springfield with a great reputation and needing to break into the "polymer" line made some sort of deal with the maker of the HS-2000, and after a few minor changes to make sure the HS-2000 lived up to Springfield's reputation the XD was born. The rest as they say is history.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Good camp fire story. I got a little teary there at the end. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

XD Sub-Compact said:


> Good camp fire story. I got a little teary there at the end. :smt023


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023


----------



## beretta-neo

Springfield pays Imbel in Brazil to make their 1911 slides, frames, barrels, etc.

Then, the higher model Springfields are assembled in the USA by Springfield. The loaded, Milspec and GI models are completely assembled and finished in Brazil, however.

There is nothing wrong with this.


----------



## GURU1911

The springfield 1911a1 pistol frames, slides, & barrels have been made in brazil since the late 1980's. The early frames were not marked with "brazil" but the later ones were. The quality has been top-notch for the past 25 years i have been hot-rodding 1911a1. 

Want to guess who makes frames & slides for "wilson combat"--------kimber 
want to guess who makes springs for "wilson combat"-------------------wolff
want to guess who makes the majority nm aluminum speed triggers marketed under many famous names who build the 1911a1 pistol-----------greider precision

relax & enjoy your pistol for a lifetime.


----------



## lupara

You could have bought a cheap taurus!! Another south american make


----------



## Viper

SIGCrazie said:


> It's a shooter, for sure. I love it, but I paid for a US made gun at US gun prices. I still haven't gotten an answer, other than I got hosed. I got her new grips to distract me from the Made In Brazil stamped on the slide. Too bad the grip didn't cover it.
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4743/dsc0273tvk.jpg
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1840/dsc0274c.jpg


My SS Loaded Ultra Compact was also made there. I knew it before I bought it - so what? If it works, what does it matter as long as it wasn't made by Taurus? My SIG's and H&K's were made in Germany, my XD in Croatia, and my Citadel and Rock Island in the Philippines. As long as they run as they should, and they all do, I could care less where it was made.


----------



## buck-boost

GURU1911 said:


> The springfield 1911a1 pistol frames, slides, & barrels have been made in brazil since the late 1980's. The early frames were not marked with "brazil" but the later ones were. The quality has been top-notch for the past 25 years i have been hot-rodding 1911a1.
> 
> Want to guess who makes frames & slides for "wilson combat"--------kimber
> want to guess who makes springs for "wilson combat"-------------------wolff
> want to guess who makes the majority nm aluminum speed triggers marketed under many famous names who build the 1911a1 pistol-----------greider precision
> 
> relax & enjoy your pistol for a lifetime.


I know that this is an old thread, but readers need clarification.

All springfield frames and slides are forged in brazil. One piece barrels are made by storm lake. 2 piece are made in brazil by IMBEL.

Springfield frames with serial numbers that start with "N" come from IMBEL (brazil) fully assembled. Frames that start with "NM" are machined, fit and finished from geneseo IL. Most will say that NM framed guns are a little nicer N framed, but there are nice and poor examples of each.

Although I am not familar with Wilson 1911s from long ago, new(er) Wilson Combat 1911s have nothing to with kimber.
Have a gander at this thread:
Where are Wilson's made? (Pics) - 1911Forum

I own a few 1911s, and Wilson Combat makes some of the nicest 1911s that money can buy.


----------



## crazy charlie

buck-boost said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but readers need clarification.
> 
> All springfield frames and slides are forged in brazil. One piece barrels are made by storm lake. 2 piece are made in brazil by IMBEL.
> -----------------------------------------
> Springfield frames with serial numbers that start with "N" come from IMBEL (brazil) fully assembled. Frames that start with "NM" are machined, fit and finished from geneseo IL. Most will say that NM framed guns are a little nicer N framed, but there are nice and poor examples of each.
> 
> Although I am not familar with Wilson 1911s from long ago, new(er) Wilson Combat 1911s have nothing to with kimber.
> Have a gander at this thread:
> Where are Wilson's made? (Pics) - 1911Forum
> 
> I own a few 1911s, and Wilson Combat makes some of the nicest 1911s that money can buy.


What's a two piece barrel?


----------



## GReb

Imbel products are fine and meet SA's quality control regulations. Some people do not like the fact that their SA is not American made, but I could care less. I have Imbel guns and have yet to have a single problem out of them.


----------



## buck-boost

crazy charlie said:


> What's a two piece barrel?












Here is some reading for ya:
A Critical Look at the Springfield Mil


----------

